# SHOW US YOUR COUNTRY MOST BEAUTIFUL VILLAGES



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1588158


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

*Mendocino, California*


















Above images: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mendocino,_California

Downtown:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Gramado - Rio Grande do Sul - Brazil


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Luoping villages











































Dragons Backbone Terraces


























Xijiang





























Wuzhen


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Town of Banff* *ALBERTA, CANADA*









http://i34.tinypic.com/2vi2lpw.jpg









http://i37.tinypic.com/a49da8.jpg


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Niagara-On-The-Lake* *ONTARIO, CANADA*


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Zhangjiajie villages, Fenghuang, Furong


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

the spliff fairy said:


>


Rapeseed/canola?


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

yep  ^


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Campos do Jordão - São Paulo - Brazil


----------



## Treka (Jan 26, 2013)

*New England Small Towns(coudn't pick just one)*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

@OP: DO YOU REALIZE HOW ANNOYING IT IS TO SEE THREADS TITLED IN ALL CAPS?


----------



## DukeofWellington (Feb 2, 2012)

Arrowtown:


















Oamaru


























Akaroa


















Martinborough


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

*Prestbury, Cheshire...*


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Lake District, UK




























Cotswolds
















































St Ives





































West country, Devon & Cornwall fishing villages


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Sighisoara, Romania









































http://www.woophy.com/photo/21273









This place breathes that Eastern European magic. In fact, many Transylvanian cities look like they are taken straight from a fairy-tale, including the ancient forests around them.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Paraty - Rio de Janeiro - Brazil
































































Pics from this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1496766


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

*PHILIPPINES*

Banaue, Ifugao


Banaue Rice Terraces Philippines by digitalEnvironmentalist, on Flickr


Banaue Village by photosapience, on Flickr


Banga-an Village (3300 ft ASL) by reizeldavid, on Flickr

Batad, Ifugao


Batad Village amongst the steep tier formation of rice terraces. Cordelieria-The Philippines by karl_beeney, on Flickr


Batad Village from above by ©haddock(away), on Flickr


Ifugao village, northern Luzon by Ligaya_Images, on Flickr

Sabtang Island, Batanes


CHAVAYAN VILLAGE, SABTANG ISLAND by mindasawit, on Flickr


village of chavayan (1) by staticDynamic, on Flickr


Chavayan by yoodz, on Flickr


Chavayan Village by bluegreenstreaks, on Flickr

Taal, Batangas


Sleepy Taal by Storm Crypt, on Flickr


Sunday Best by jojoscope, on Flickr


ca2006_taal_3418 by asmillan3, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

la palma ( canary islands , spain )


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Campos do Jordão, Brazil*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow nice villages stunning.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Crimean peninsula ( UKRAINE )*

Yalta [/SIZE][/B]
.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








by Rednippled http://www.flickr.com/photos/rednippled/











































http://crimeahouses.com.ua








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zmac-2010/

















http://vk.com







































































http://www.panoramio.com/map/?user=5188780


Romashka01 said:


> http://istok.zp.ua
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harisson said:


> *Gurzuf at night*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Yalta night in the fog*

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/nochnaja_lta_v_tumane_543614/













superodesit said:


> [I*]Photo taken from Mount Ai-Petri. Downstairs highlights Yalta, above you can see the Milky Way*[/I]
> 
> 
> http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/556530/


----------

